# مجموعة الرقية الشرعية لعلاج الامراض الروحية



## مسوق محترف (28 أبريل 2013)

*





لدينا مجموعة الرقية لعلاج المس والسحر والحسد والعين 
المكونات
1/ نصف كيلو سدر مقري علية 
2/ كيلو سدر مطحون مقري علية
3/ نصف لتر زيت زيتون بكر مقري علية
4/ 10 لتر ماء زمزم مقري علية
5/ كتيب ارق نفسك بنفسك وحصن المسلم
فقط ب 100 ريال شامل التوصيل داخل مدينة الرياض فقط 
الطلب عبر حسابنا https://twitter.com/_al_shefa

اعراض العين والمس والسحر والحسد + علامات الشفاء



 أعراض العين والحسد :

- صداع في الرأس .
- صفرة وشحوب في الوجه .
- كثرة التعرق و التبول .
- ضعف الشهية للأكل . 
- حرارة في الجسم ولو كان الطقس بارداً أو العكس .
- خفقان في القلب ويصاحبه خوفا من الموت .
- ألم أسفل الظهر و ثقل على الكتفين .
- ضيق في الصدر ورغبة في البكاء بدون سبب بل والبكاء من شدة الضيقة في الصدر .
- الكآبة والصمت وقلةالضحك والنظرة السوداوية للحياة وربما تمني الموت .
- انفعالات شديدة و غضب غيرطبيعي وبعض الحالات النفسية كالجنون والوهم و الخوف .
-صعوبة في المشي أو الوقوف لفترة طويلة أو أداء أي عمل شاق ، وقد لا يستطيع بذل أي مجهود .
- النسيان وعدم القدرة على التركيز .
- الخوف والنفور من المدرسة " وهذا يحصل كثيرا مع الطلاب ". 
- النعاس عند المذاكرة أو قراءة القرآن أو عند الامتحانات .
- النفور من العمل والتجارة .
- النفور من المسكن وكراهية البقاء فيه أو العكس " نفور من المجتمع "
- أرق وعدم القدرة على النوم .
- رؤية أحلام تدل على العين كأن يرى في المنام من ينظر اليه في المنام أو رؤية عين أو مجموعة عيون .
- نشفان الريق .
- كدمات تظهر على الجسد " زرقاء أو خضراء أو بنية" .
- امراض جلدية .
- برودة بالأطراف .


 أعراض السحر :

ليس من السهل الحكم على شخص ما بأنه مسحور لأن أعراض السحر قريبة جدا من أعراض العين ، وتتشابه مع أعراض المس بسبب وجود شيطان السحر في الغالب ، ولكن سوف أذكر أعراضا هي في الغالب أقرب للسحر من غيرها من الأمراض الأخرى .

1) أعراض المس ( لوجود شيطان السحر) في غالبيةأنواع السحر.
2) تغير مفاجئ في طباع المسحور من الحب إلى الكراهية ومن الصحةإلى المرض ومن العبادة إلى المعصية ومن الفرح والسرور إلى الحزن والضيق ومن الحلم إلى الغضب وإلى غير ذلك من أوامر السحر وتفلت الشياطين .
3) المسحور يكون في الغالب سريع الغضب والانفعال .
4) تزداد الحالة أو يتنقل المرض عند القراءة أو بعدها .
5) يشعر المسحور وكأنه مدفوعٌ بقول أو فعل بغير إرادته ، وغالباً ما يندم على ما فعل.
6) آلام في الأرحام .
7) آلام في أسفل الظهر .
8) يُرى في عيني المسحور بريقا زائداً وملحوظا وغالبا ما تجده لا يستطيع تركيز النظر في عين الراقي وقت الرقية ولكنة يميل بالنظر الى أعلى وإلى أسفل 
9) رائحة كريهة تخرج من فم أو من جلدة الرأس أو من الأرحام أو من جسد المسحور عموما وهذه الرائحة يشمها المريض وغيره ومهما اجتهد في غسل جسده بالشامبو والصابون فإن الرائحة تعود في نفس اليوم خصوصا عندما يعرق جسده ، وهذا يحصل في بعض حالات السحر المأكول والمشروب وليس كل الحالات



أعراض السحرالمأكول والمشروب:

- إذا كان السحر المأكول أو المشروب جديداً فإنه غالباً ما يشتكي المسحور من آلام في البطن .
- الشعور بألم دائم في المعدة مع غثيان وتقيؤ مستمر في بداية الحالة ( ليس في كل الحالات ).
- غثيان ( يزداد وقت الرقية ) ما لم يكن السحر قديماً أو منتشرا في أنحاء الجسم.
- كثرة الغازات في البطن .
- يشعر بقعقعة في البطن وقت الرقية.
- يشعربمثل الكرة في المريء والبلعوم ساكنه أو متحركة خصوصا وقت القراءة.
- يشعربحرارة في جوفه بل في بدنه عامة خصوصاً وقت الرقية.
- خروج رائحة كريهة من المعدة ( عن طريق الفم ) تزداد وقت الرقية .
- يشعر بألم وتقطيع في بطنه وقت الرقية . 
- عدم الرغبة في الأكل ( ليس في كل الحالات ).
- الإمساك المزمن ( في بعض الحالات ) .
- الألم الشديدة فترة الدورة ( عند النساء ) .
- ضعف الرؤية ( البصر ) ، وربما ترى في عينيه بريقاً غامض يتدفق كأنه إشعاع مغناطيسي .
- قد يرى أمام عينيه شعراً أو حبالاً معقدة أو ملفوفة ولوكان مغمض العينين ، هذا غالبا مايكون في السحر المأكول والمشروب .
- المسحوربهذا النوع من السحر ينزعج عندما يلمسه أحد خصوصا في المواضع التي يكثر فيه السحرفي جسده .
- ومن علامات السحر المأكول والمشروب الشعور بالضيق عند التنفس ،ويسمع له أحيانا فحيح عند الشهيق والزفير وهو أشبه ما يكون بالشخص المصاب بالربو .
- ومن علامات السحر المأكول والمشروب سواد الوجـه خصوصاً وقت الرقية فإذاما استفرغ السحر أشرق لونه واستنار وجهه.


بعض أعراض المس : 

فأعراضه عند الرجال على النحو التالى : 

نزع البركه من صحته وماله , الضنك فى المعيشه , التنغيص بالرزق , كراهيه الاخرين , الوقوع فى المصائب , الصداع الشديد , هزل الجسم , الام فى اسفل الظهر , منامات مزعجه وكوابيس , , اللواق فى الوجه , ضرب اليد اليسرى , ضرب القدم اليسرى , عدم التمكن من النطق , الهلوسه , الانفصام بالشخصيه , الجنون المؤقت , ارتفاع درجه الحراره , ألام فى الصدر , احساس بثقل على القلب , ضيق التنفس , النخرات فى الصدر , الام فى المعده , الرياح فى البطن والامساك , الانتفاخ وتهيج القولون , العجز الجنسى , هذه الاعراض عند الرجال بانواعها كافه , 
وليس بالضروره ان تكون هذه العراض كلها موجوده عند المريض , ولكن بعضا منها , لاًن هذه الأعراض لكل انواع المس عند الرجال .

اما الاًن فنذكر اعراض المس الشيطانى عند النساء . وهى : 

الضنك فى المعيشه , كراهيه الزوج , نفور زوجها منها , الشذوذ , زيادة الاستحلام فى النوم وبشخص يتكرر , الانحدار الى السلوك السفلى , الشعور باليأس على مدار الساعه , الارق , السرقه , الكذب , المضر , الفتنه , النميمه , قله الطهاره , العصبيه غير المبررة , العادات السريه , الصداع الشديدبالرأس , الهزل بالجسم عند القيام من النوم , الخوف الشديد , التخيل بوجود شى ماحولها , النقوزه فى بدايه النوم , الخمول والكسل , اللوق فى الوجه , ضيق الخلق , ضيق التنفس , والشعور بالاختناق ,ألام فى المعدة , ألام فى اسفل الظهر , عدم التمكنمن المداومه على الصلاة , النعاس الشديد عند قراءة القرأن , الاحساس بالضيق عند قراءة القرأن , حب سماع الاغانى , نفور من حولها منها .
وبالنسبه للبنات اللواتى لم يتزوجن يضاف الى ذلك حضور الخاطبين وهروبهم بدون رجعه , او ارتجافها ورفضها للزواج عند حضور الخطاب , او ابلاغها بأن هناك من يريد زياره اهلها لخطبتها ولا يأتى احدا . هذه اعراض المس الشيطانى عند المرأة .


اعراض متفرقة::

* تنمل مع برودة أو حرارة يعني ذلك وجود المس
* التنميل مع القراءة فقط يدل على ضعف العارض.
* التثاؤب مع القراءة قرينة رئيسية تدل على الحسد مع القرين.
* البكاء 


علامات الشفاء من المرض الروحي 

- الراحة النفسية
- انشراح الصدر
- تحسن الحظ 
- تيسر الأمور
- الطاقة العالية والعزم على إنجاز أعمال شهور في أيام أو ساعات
- انتشار الحبوب الحمراء والتي لها رؤوس بيضاء أو الدمامل
-انتشار الكدمات التي يميل لونها للون الازرق او الاسود
-اختفاء الاحلام والجاثوم والمنامات المزعجة او المفجعة
-اختفاء او قلة الاعراض السابقة
-اختفاء البرودة او الحرارة غير الطبيعية في الجسم عامة او الأطراف
- خروج مادة سوداء 
- خروج دم مع الاستفراغ
- الاسهال (اكرمكم الله)
- نشاط زائد وهمة عالية لفعل أي شيء من الواجبات عكس السابق أثناء المرض
- الاقبال على العبادات
- النوم المريح
- تقل ساعات النوم ويُكتفي بالقليل على العكس من السابق
- تحسن بلون الجلد
- ذهاب الخدر والتنميل
- تحسن الشهية للأكل
- صفاء الذهن وعودة التركيز والقدرة على الحفظ
- هدوء الأعصاب وقلة العصبية
- عدم التأثر بالرقية 



*


----------



## reeem5 (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: مجموعة الرقية الشرعية لعلاج الامراض الروحية*

جزاك الله خير


----------

